# EOS M5 Mirrorless



## lb (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi all, is it true that the Mirror less cameras should be carried around with a lens cap on so as the sensor and components inside the body are protected from damage from the sun entering through the lens as a magnifying heat source. is is possible in sunny conditions to warp or damage the sensor and miniature contacts, even to unsolder the pc board components.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2016)

Mirrorless cameras have been around since the 1990's, (they call them point and shoots - same thing, just not a interchangable lens). I've not heard of solder joints melting down, or sensors being ruined. 

Camera phones are also basically mirrorless, are they failing?

There is a good reason to use a body cap or a lens cap, to reduce the chances of physical damage. 

So yes, use one, but I'd not worry about damage from light.

If all else fails, read page 24 of your manual. It gives reasons for keeping the caps on.


----------



## weixing (Dec 29, 2016)

lb said:


> Hi all, is it true that the Mirror less cameras should be carried around with a lens cap on so as the sensor and components inside the body are protected from damage from the sun entering through the lens as a magnifying heat source. is is possible in sunny conditions to warp or damage the sensor and miniature contacts, even to unsolder the pc board components.


Hi,
Pointing at the sun on clear day without proper filter is a bad, bad idea... might damage your sensor and your camera might caught fire especially when using a telephoto lens, but the sun at sunset are usually quite safe.

Anyway, when you carry your camera, your camera are usually point down or point at the horizon, so usually the sun won't enter your camera field of view...unless you use a fish eye lens, but it's always a good idea to put the lens cap on when not in use to protect the lens.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Fleetie (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, amusingly, it never really occurred to me until I read this thread, that of course, when you hit the shutter on a mirrorless camera, the shutter has to CLOSE first, and THEN open for the required time.


I guess that contributes some small amount of unavoidable shutter lag, compared to DSLRs.


I do wonder why, when the camera is switched off, or even in standby perhaps, the shutter does not close to protect the sensor.


----------



## troy19 (Jan 6, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> I do wonder why, when the camera is switched off, or even in standby perhaps, the shutter does not close to protect the sensor.


Don't know the reason for not closing the shutter, maybe it's because the shutter needs battery power when closed?

But for protection the aperture closes, see manual page 30:

"When an EF-M lens is attached to the camera and the power is
off, the aperture narrows to reduce the amount of light entering
the camera and protect the internal components of the camera.
Accordingly, the camera makes a small noise when turned on or
off as the aperture is adjusted."


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2017)

Page 15 of EOS M5 manual

leaving the lens cap off can result in a fire.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Page 15 of EOS M5 manual
> 
> leaving the lens cap off can result in a fire.



nice dual functionality if camera also serves as a survival tool! not even tinder and wood required to boil a kettle of water! ;-)


----------



## zsolexphoto (Jan 6, 2017)

CR: wireless flash master control function

It would be nice to have wireless flash master control function in the built in flash for the M5 (like 7D).

If the M5 is the mirrorless flagship by Canon, to implement it it wouldn't be a huge task.
(like 7D (II) flagship in APS-C with mirror category)


----------



## Fleetie (Jan 6, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Page 15 of EOS M5 manual
> ...


Well, the EF600 f/4 L pointed at the sun would certainly get stuff burning satisfyingly quickly.

A 6" front element is not going to mess about.


----------

